
Toba catastrophe theory - Thevet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory
======
akie
I was at lake Toba a few years ago. The lake and the island inside the lake
are so big you need a car to get around, and while driving around you can't
try but wonder about the size of the explosion that created it. Makes you feel
really very insignificant.

